# What's this part for?



## Jethrometro (Aug 2, 2017)

Is this used to cool the battery?


----------



## Thomas Mikl (Jun 26, 2017)

If memory serves me right Tesla said they have a single system to cool battery and motor. So this seems to be the reservoir bottle...


----------



## swampgator (Mar 26, 2017)

The better question is where did you get that?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hold on dude, where is the Model 3 parts catalog? I need more info toute-suite. PM me


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at. Is that Tesla's new mascot? 

If there is a way to transfer coolant from the car to a larger reservoir outside the Model 3, that would be the way that Tesla is going to get to much faster DC charging speeds.


----------

